# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم

## el farouk

* الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم هي مؤسسة قانونية مستقلة مقرها الرئيسي في جمهورية مصر العربية، تهدف الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم إلي نشر الوعي القانوني بصور عامة والتحكيم خاصة، وذلك بين جميع بمواكبة التطور التشريعي في مصر المرتبط بصورة أساسية بأكثر من عامل مثل زيادة الوعي القانوني ومن جهة أخري الزيادة المضطردة في حجم معاملات التجارة وما تفرضه من تحديات ومتطلبات كان لها أثر جلل علي المشرع المصري لعل أهم هذه الآثار هي صدور قانون التحكيم رقم 27 لسنة 1994 لمواكبة هذه الزيادة في حجم الاستثمار ومما تطلبه من انفتاح وجود أنظمه بديلة لتسوية المنازعات تتفادى اللجوء للمحاكم وما تجلبه من صعوبة في التقاضي وطول أمد الدعوة وهذا ما لا يتفق مع رغبة المتقاضين. ولكن وجدنا أنفسنا أمام تحدي أخر وهو ضعف الإلمام بالتحكيم واختزاله في مناهج كليات الحقوق إلي قشور بسيطة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع ، ومن هنا جاءت فكرة إنشاء هيئة تحكيم تسعي إلي الفصل في النزاعات إن عرض عليها بعدالة ويسر ,ومن جهة أخري نشر ثقافة التحكيم بين جموع المواطنين عامة والمحامين بصورة خاصة ورغبة من الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم للوصول إلي هذه الغاية كان هناك أكثر من ركيزة تعتمد عليها لتحقيق هذا الهدف منها:  1-الرغبة في تخريج دفعات مؤهل من المحكمين يمكن الاعتماد عليها لتكون حجر الأساس في نظام تحكيم قوي ننشده ونتمناه 2- استخدام أحد الوسائل التدريبية لتوصيل أكبر قدر من المعلومات للمشارك 3- عن طرح البرامج التدريبية القانونية بتكلفة مغاله فيها، وطرحها في تكلفة بسيطة حتى تكون في متناول الجميع 4- عمل مؤتمر مجانيا وورش عمل مجانية للتدريب الفعلي للمشاركين علي كيفية آلية عمله وتسعي الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم لتنفيذ هذا الهدف والوصول إليه أخذا في الاعتبار الآليات سالفة الذكر بالتعاون مع مجموعة من المؤسسات الكبيرة مثل: 
1- كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية – جامعة القاهرة 2- مركز خدمة المجتمع بجامعة القاهرة 3- نقابة المحامين بالدقهلية 4- نقابة مستشاري التحكيم وخبراء أمن المعلومات 5- المجلس العربي للدراسات العليا والبحث العلمي وتتميز الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم بأنها مركز تحكيم معتمد من النقابة العامة لمستشاري التحكيم الدولي وخبراء أمن المعلومات وعلاوة علي ذلك قائمة من المحاضرين المتميزين لديها والمشهود لهم بالخبرة الأكاديمية في مجالات القانون المختلفة بصورة عامة والتحكيم بصورة خاصة، ومن بين هؤلاء المحاضرين:  المستشار/ حنفي موسي :                                                  نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية. المستشار /عليوة فتح الباب:                                              نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة المستشار/ سيد جميعي:                                                   نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة الدكتور/ محمد حجازي:                                                 رئيس مكتب حماية الملكية الفكرية المستشار/ صلاح رزق :                                       رئيس محكمة الفيوم حاليا و رئيس هيئة التحضير المستشارة/ أمل عمار:                                             المستشارة بهيئة التحضير بالمحاكم الاقتصادية بجانب المحاضرين سألفي الذكر يوجد مجموعة أخري ومميزه من المحاضرين وتسعي الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم إلي التجديد الدوري في المواد العلمية والمحاضرين رغبة من الهيئة التميز وسعيا لتكون عند حسن ظن المشاركين فيها دوما. البرامج المقدمة من الهيئة 1- دورات عامة في التحكيم 2-تركز مخرجات هذه البرامج في عدة محاور رئيسيه مثل 3- تعريف التحكيم وتميزه عما يتشابه معه من إجراءات فض المنازعات 4- كتابة مشارطه التحكيم 5- تشكيل هيئة التحكيم 6-إجراءات التحكيم 7- بطلان حكم التحكيم 8-آلية تنفيذ حكم التحكيم في القانون المصري اتفاقية نيويورك. 9- القواعد التي تحكم سلوك المحكمين 10-دورات متخصصة في التحكيم وتهدف مثل هذه البرامج إلي أن يكون الدارس ملم ببعض العقود المهمة والتي تعد من متطلبات المرحلة الحالية، مثل 1- التحكيم في عقود البترول 2-التحكيم في عقود b.o.t 3- التحكيم في عقود الفيديك 4- التحكيم في عقد الاستثمار 5-التحكيم في عقود نقل التكنولوجيا 6- التحكيم في عقود التوقيع الإلكتروني 7-التحكيم في عقود النقل البحري وبجانب البرامج العامة والمتخصصة في التحكيم توجد مجموعة أخري من البرامج مثل
1-الملكية الفكرية 2-تأسيس الشركات 3- دورة تعريفية بالمحاكم الاقتصادية 4- دوره في إجراءات الترافع أمام المحاكم العسكرية*  *قائمة مستشاري التحكيم بالهيئة* *اضغط هنا* *معرض الصور* *اضغط هنا* *للإشتراك أو الاستعلام :-* 
 *1 -مقر الهيئة الدولية للتحكيم(الرئيسي) :-50شارع محي الدين أبو العز-المهندسين –الجيزة** -2 فرع الأسكندرية :-20 شارع النصر –المنشة -الاسكندرية*  *أو الاتصال علي:-* *01150102222 -002 / 01022823802 -002/ 01270651661 -002*
*01110082228 -002 / 01014567942 -002 / 0233373466 -002*

----------

